# Our search, re-evaluated



## Franco-Belgian Brit

So, after my original introduction post a few weeks back ( Intro and what we want to do ) and having read and absorbed the comments and advice I received, we have re-evaluated a bit.

The comments on the weather and the info contained on this site Cartothèque , made us think about where to move. I mean, there's no point in moving to a place where general weather reliability is not an improvement on Belgium.

We still would like an area that is not "flat", but have relaxed our idea of being above 300m altitude.

So, we have probably ruled out Cantal and Haute-Loire and are now including the southern parts of Creuse, Allier and Haute-Vienne as well as the Périgord Vert. I always said I would avoid the Dordogne (the view that Brits want to be with Brits - and that is NOT me), but many comments on here have made me realise that there are indeed areas to avoid if you don't want to be in a British enclave as well as areas that are packed in the summer with tourists. And I thank you all for that. That said, I remain open-minded.

[/start_rant/]

Immo sites. The general standard of marketing houses is abysmal. Not just France, I hasten to add, as I find the same in the UK and in Belgium. You are asking people to part with hundreds of thousands of hard-earned euros and you put up an ad with meaningless poor-quality pictures, hardly any description, fish-eye lens photos taken by an imbecile who doesn't understand perspective and ads that have 3 or less photos. I know you get 3 free pics on some sites, but you are trying to sell a property for (say) a quarter of a million and you are too mean to spend a few euros on the ad? My reaction is that if you think that's fine then you have probably not spent anything on maintaining the property - NO SALE!

And then you see agents (so-called pros) doing similar!

[/end_rant/]

Bottom line is, we are now focussing on the areas I mentioned above plus the Puy-De-Dôme. The one thing the Dordogne does have going for it is the style of houses and the stone used in building.

Now, we did a bit of brainstorming and came up with our criteria. Ready for it?......
We want solitude but with neighbours, trees for shade but away from trees blocking views, near a large town but miles away from a large town, near motorway access and airports but nowhere near a motorway or airport, nice views from up high and on a flattish piece of land, a small house to downsize but big enough to keep our current lifestyle, an outhouse/barn but an invisible one, near water but away from damp and mosquitoes... etc etc 

I believe Brexit is easier to deliver! 

All that aside, I have a question: I sometimes see "terrain piscinable". Is this just referring to the lie of the land or are there communes that do not allow the construction of a pool?

Also, does anyone here own a pool and how much maintenance does it involve? Do you do it yourself or is it worth using a specialist company?


----------



## 512346

Piscinable....simply means you can build a swimming pool...if that takes your fancy. Our land is Piscinable (which is gold dust where we live if we want to sell). 

I personally would not waste my time and money. Why would you want to do that ?

In terms your seach,.....Jura ?


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Smeg said:


> Piscinable....simply means you can build a swimming pool...if that takes your fancy. Our land is Piscinable (which is gold dust where we live if we want to sell).
> 
> I personally would not waste my time and money. Why would you want to do that ?
> 
> In terms your seach,.....Jura ?


We are retiring and want a pool to relax and exercise a bit. 

Jura we like, but have never really got the "feel" for it. Don't ask why, but gut feel has never let us down so far. Personal thing, I guess.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Smeg said:


> Piscinable....simply means you can build a swimming pool...


 I get that, but is it a geological or "political" thing?


----------



## 512346

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> I get that, but is it a geological or "political" thing?


Physical...Is that the right word ?

Basically you need acces to build the thing/deliver the thing...depending on how you construct it. And geological I guess..

I strongly advise against buiulding a swimming pool. A full on cinema room (you can use all year round) and a bike (you can use all year round) costs a lot less money. Throw in a local swimming pool and your are sorted. 

Having land that is picinable is more valuable that having land with a swimming pool.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Smeg said:


> Physical...Is that the right word ?
> 
> Basically you need acces to build the thing/deliver the thing...depending on how you construct it. And geological I guess..
> 
> I strongly advise against buiulding a swimming pool. A full on cinema room (you can use all year round) and a bike (you can use all year round) costs a lot less money. Throw in a local swimming pool and your are sorted.
> 
> Having land that is picinable is more valuable that having land with a swimming pool.


Already have a "bike" and a cinema room is not even on our wish list.
Personal thing, we want a private pool we can use at whim.


----------



## Chesta

I know you haven't mentioned it above, but what about considering Bourgogne-Franche-Comté ? After a fair bit of searching, we settled in Saone et Loire, about 15 minutes drive from Autun in the Morvan forest area. We had a fairly similar wish list to yours (minus the pool), we're 600m up a hill - our neighbour has a pool, so it doesn't seem to be a problem. After discussions with 3 different estate agents (being careful not to view the same houses), we got sorted in November. If you wish, I'll gladly pass the agents' details over, no problem, just shout.


----------



## BackinFrance

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> *We are retiring and want a pool to relax and exercise a bit.*
> 
> Jura we like, but have never really got the "feel" for it. Don't ask why, but gut feel has never let us down so far. Personal thing, I guess.


Piscinable generally means that you can construct an inground pool (some terrains and geology make that impossible, though in those cases you may be able to either construct an above ground pool or a pool that is half above ground and then landscape around it to make it more accessible (which is obviously not ideal cost wise).


----------



## BackinFrance

I think location options might depend on your budget. But perhaps the hinterland of the Pays Basque might meet your criteria (perhaps not in relation to budget though).


----------



## ExpatWannaBe55

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Now, we did a bit of brainstorming and came up with our criteria. Ready for it?......
> We want solitude but with neighbours, trees for shade but away from trees blocking views, near a large town but miles away from a large town, near motorway access and airports but nowhere near a motorway or airport, nice views from up high and on a flattish piece of land, a small house to downsize but big enough to keep our current lifestyle, an outhouse/barn but an invisible one, near water but away from damp and mosquitoes... etc etc


If it's any consolation, you're not the only one hankering after this sort of criteria.....


----------



## Lydi

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> We want solitude but with neighbours, trees for shade but away from trees blocking views, near a large town but miles away from a large town, near motorway access and airports but nowhere near a motorway or airport, nice views from up high and on a flattish piece of land, a small house to downsize but big enough to keep our current lifestyle, an outhouse/barn but an invisible one, near water but away from damp and mosquitoes... etc etc


That sounds just like our house!


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Chesta said:


> I know you haven't mentioned it above, but what about considering Bourgogne-Franche-Comté ? After a fair bit of searching, we settled in Saone et Loire, about 15 minutes drive from Autun in the Morvan forest area. We had a fairly similar wish list to yours (minus the pool), we're 600m up a hill - our neighbour has a pool, so it doesn't seem to be a problem. After discussions with 3 different estate agents (being careful not to view the same houses), we got sorted in November. If you wish, I'll gladly pass the agents' details over, no problem, just shout.


Not really thought of that, but we absolutely love the Morvan which is a bit too isolated though.

I'll have a look around. Thanks for the offer but we aren't engaging with agents just yet (my wife doesn't retire until next March)


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

BackinFrance said:


> I think location options might depend on your budget. But perhaps the hinterland of the Pays Basque might meet your criteria (perhaps not in relation to budget though).


I lived a summer in Les Landes and I have family there in Aire sur l'Adour and in Dax. I also have family in Pau.

I love it down there, but my wife doesn't.


----------



## BackinFrance

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> I lived a summer in Les Landes and I have family there in Aire sur l'Adour and in Dax. I also have family in Pau.
> 
> I love it down there, but my wife doesn't.


The hinterland behind Biarritz and Bayonne?


----------



## Yours truly confused

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Not really thought of that, but we absolutely love the Morvan which is a bit too isolated though.
> 
> I'll have a look around. Thanks for the offer but we aren't engaging with agents just yet (my wife doesn't retire until next March)


We live on the edge of the Morvan, absolutely love it, never too crowded even at the height of the holiday season. We are at 620 meters, surrounded by forests, no street lights and only a couple of neighbours. The central area is very isolated but around the edges it’s not too bad.
The only drawback is the distance to the larger towns or cities if you want that sort of thing. Personally I avoid towns, even our small local one, I go when I have to, food shopping etc but other than that I stay in the sticks.


----------



## BackinFrance

I don't care for Dax, and it floods!


----------



## BackinFrance

BackinFrance said:


> I don't care for Dax, and it floods!


I don't care for Pau either, took a drive through recently because it seems that somepeople on this forum think I live there  Have never lived there, but it seemed to me that perhaps it's OK for les bourgeois and, somewhat surprisingly,it is a town that has done more to beautifyits HLM areas rather than elsewhere - go figure. It was totally dead when I drove through and there were extremely dangerous intersections with the bus tram - I will never visit again. Oh and even the Avenue Henri Russel seemed to have suffered, though my research shows that property prices remain high. Not to mention that my research also shows that the taxe foncière will double through the agglomération. I will never visit again, Bayrou can keep it  I hope your family there is aware of all that.


----------



## travertine

I like your criteria. Have you considered south of the Dordogne in the Lot. Fewer Brits I believe, similar but paler limestone generally used with terracotta tiled roofs, the circular towers have been substituted with square towers (for the pigeons), good soils, varied agriculture, lots of forest, undulating uplands through to wide shallow valleys and expansive vineyards.


----------



## ToutesDirections

We've stayed a couple of times in the area around Semur-en-Auxois. It's beautiful and quiet and still French! TGV very close at Montbard, Dijon a bit further.

On tourist and expat-heavy areas, don't give up too quickly. The tourist map is pretty well-defined and static (Rocamadour, etc), yet there are also lovely rural areas quite close by that remain quiet and under the radar.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

travertine said:


> I like your criteria. Have you considered south of the Dordogne in the Lot. Fewer Brits I believe, similar but paler limestone generally used with terracotta tiled roofs, the circular towers have been substituted with square towers (for the pigeons), good soils, varied agriculture, lots of forest, undulating uplands through to wide shallow valleys and expansive vineyards.


Yes, I would consider it but my wife has it in her head that it may be a bit too dry. We have friends there and their garden does tend to be dry (could be drainage I reckon, as it does slope away quite steeply).

We'll have another look when we start touring again. Thanks.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

ToutesDirections said:


> We've stayed a couple of times in the area around Semur-en-Auxois. It's beautiful and quiet and still French! TGV very close at Montbard, Dijon a bit further.
> 
> On tourist and expat-heavy areas, don't give up too quickly. The tourist map is pretty well-defined and static (Rocamadour, etc), yet there are also lovely rural areas quite close by that remain quiet and under the radar.


We have this "south of Dijon" rule. We want to stick to that. Thanks.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Yours truly confused said:


> We live on the edge of the Morvan, absolutely love it, never too crowded even at the height of the holiday season. We are at 620 meters, surrounded by forests, no street lights and only a couple of neighbours. The central area is very isolated but around the edges it’s not too bad.
> The only drawback is the distance to the larger towns or cities if you want that sort of thing. Personally I avoid towns, even our small local one, I go when I have to, food shopping etc but other than that I stay in the sticks.


For us, it would have to be south of the Morvan (south of Dijon)


----------



## BackinFrance

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Yes, I would consider it but my wife has it in her head that it may be a bit too dry. We have friends there and their garden does tend to be dry (could be drainage I reckon, as it does slope away quite steeply).
> 
> We'll have another look when we start touring again. Thanks.


Much of France is getting drier due to climate change and that is despite flash flooding (which is also exacerbated by very dry ground). There are however areas that still receive a fair bit of very regular rain, even those who receive too much.

Your wife may be correct, perhaps not right now, but potentially in the near future.


----------



## Poloss

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> So, after my original introduction post a few weeks back, we have re-evaluated a bit.
> We still would like an area that is not "flat", but have relaxed our idea of being above 300m altitude.
> 
> So, we have probably ruled out Cantal and Haute-Loire and are now including the southern parts of Creuse, Allier and Haute-Vienne as well as the Périgord Vert.
> 
> Immo sites. The general standard of marketing houses is abysmal.
> 
> Bottom line is, we are now focussing on the areas I mentioned above plus the Puy-De-Dôme. The one thing the Dordogne does have going for it is the style of houses and the stone used in building.


The Creuse and Haute Vienne have a lighter % of Brits than the Dordogne but they are present.

I can recommend two serious agencies: Marc Deschamps' "Cendrillon" agency in Bourganeuf (Creuse) - 
excellent detailed plans, information, photos and videos - but very busy in the summer holiday season
and Auclair Champeau in Eymoutiers (Haute Vienne) - not so good with photos or info on the website - 
but worth a visit even if good deals are becoming rarer and more expensive in their zone.

As for the south-west of the Allier, beware of the zone around St Eloy les Mines; property is attractively cheap
but the town has a Rockwool insulation factory spewing out dust for several km around.
Montluçon is well-equipped, you can find mostly anything you need.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Poloss said:


> The Creuse and Haute Vienne have a lighter % of Brits than the Dordogne but they are present.
> 
> I can recommend two serious agencies: Marc Deschamps' "Cendrillon" agency in Bourganeuf (Creuse) -
> excellent detailed plans, information, photos and videos - but very busy in the summer holiday season
> and Auclair Champeau in Eymoutiers (Haute Vienne) - not so good with photos or info on the website -
> but worth a visit even if good deals are becoming rarer and more expensive in their zone.
> 
> As for the south-west of the Allier, beware of the zone around St Eloy les Mines; property is attractively cheap
> but the town has a Rockwool insulation factory spewing out dust for several km around.
> Montluçon is well-equipped, you can find mostly anything you need.


Thanks.

We visited St Eloy les Mines and didn't really like the place. Interesting about the Rokwool factory. Will avoid said area.


----------



## zarathustra

Not to get too philosophical, but you have to ask yourself if you're happy with your life now, because generally when people uproot and move they don't find it elsewhere unless there's some inner contentment. 
Personally I love Creuse and Correze, and have been visiting quite a lot recently. There's a lot of natural water sources there,and the areas seem to maintain some lushness even in the summer. These places are pretty far from everything though, which is probably why they're sparsely populated, and the Parisians haven't bought up the place! Wherever you choose there will always be some sort of compromise, you're much better to rent for a year, get to know the area, explore around it, and then you'd have a far better idea if it's for you, or whether you'd like to move somewhere just a little further. Do bear climate change in mind, the intensity of the sun seems to increase every year, and the summers getting hotter and drier.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

zarathustra said:


> Not to get too philosophical, but you have to ask yourself if you're happy with your life now, because generally when people uproot and move they don't find it elsewhere unless there's some inner contentment.
> Personally I love Creuse and Correze, and have been visiting quite a lot recently. There's a lot of natural water sources there,and the areas seem to maintain some lushness even in the summer. These places are pretty far from everything though, which is probably why they're sparsely populated, and the Parisians haven't bought up the place! Wherever you choose there will always be some sort of compromise, you're much better to rent for a year, get to know the area, explore around it, and then you'd have a far better idea if it's for you, or whether you'd like to move somewhere just a little further. Do bear climate change in mind, the intensity of the sun seems to increase every year, and the summers getting hotter and drier.


I love philosophical questions.  Our reason is mainly that we want a new challenge.

Before we met, both my wife and I had upped sticks from the UK, me to NL and she to France, Spain and Belgium.

Since then, I worked in Ghana for a while and we also spent 4 years in Scotland.

I guess we're "itchy-feet" types. Wherever we have lived, we've been happy with our lives. We're happy enough here, but need to do something while we can - both in our 60s.

As for renting, we are thinking of doing that, but not for a year. Maybe 3 months here, three months there... or even live in a motorhome for a year or so, stopping in various locations for a period. We are in no big hurry and can afford to take the time needed to get get it right.


----------



## 512346

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> We still would like an area that is not "flat", but have relaxed our idea of being above 300m altitude.


SUIN ?

I bet this place meets all of your requirements.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Smeg said:


> SUIN ?
> 
> I bet this place meets all of your requirements.


Good shout, well, Saone et Loire anyway (south-west part). Maybe also the north of Rhone. We like Loire (42), it's where my mother was from, but I still have family there and as much as I love them to bits, would rather keep a bit of distance!


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Well, after a couple of trips, we have eliminated certain areas (either impractical for us or we didn't get "a feeling" for it)

Our first trip this summer left us looking at the east Charente, Haute-Vienne and North Dordogne.

Our second trip, from which we just returned, has found us concentrating on Aveyron, Lot and Corrèze.

More trips to come next year 🚐


----------



## Lalla

I am in the process of identifying a search area, and from the info gathered so far, for my particular interests, I am considering a 50km radius around Brive-le-Gaillarde. I want to be within reach of social activities, outdoor activities, beautiful towns and countryside to wander about in. Depending on covid etc I will start dipping a toe in the water with some holiday trips next year to explore the places that seem appealing from afar.


----------



## boilerman

Just a little aside to this debate about the Brits in France. 20 yrs ago we bought our house in Normandy. Its certainly not popular with Brits, but when we pulled up outside the house, for the first time, with a white Ford Transit van, the British chap who lived opposite, came over to speak to us, and told me that the reason he bought his house, was because there were no Brits in the area.🤣🤣 Oh the irony🤣


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Lalla said:


> I am in the process of identifying a search area, and from the info gathered so far, for my particular interests, I am considering a 50km radius around Brive-le-Gaillarde. I want to be within reach of social activities, outdoor activities, beautiful towns and countryside to wander about in. Depending on covid etc I will start dipping a toe in the water with some holiday trips next year to explore the places that seem appealing from afar.


One of our areas of interest is S East of Brive between St Céré and Beaulieu Sur Dordogne.


----------



## eairicbloodaxe

Our house is in that area. Fabulous countryside, decent weather, and proper towns that are lived in all year round. Had never been before - on arrival in St Cere, it immediately felt like home.

Kind regards


Ian


----------



## Lalla

eairicbloodaxe said:


> Our house is in that area. Fabulous countryside, decent weather, and proper towns that are lived in all year round. Had never been before - on arrival in St Cere, it immediately felt like home.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> 
> Ian


It's on the list of places to check out 👍 Any insider info welcome.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

eairicbloodaxe said:


> Our house is in that area. Fabulous countryside, decent weather, and proper towns that are lived in all year round. Had never been before - on arrival in St Cere, it immediately felt like home.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> 
> Ian


As for the weather, do you get 4 seasons? In general, is it cold and "crispy" in the winter or dull and wet?


----------



## boilerman

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> One of our areas of interest is S East of Brive between St Céré and Beaulieu Sur Dordogne.


Looks beautiful there
Chapelle des Pénitents - Google Maps


----------



## Lalla

boilerman said:


> Looks beautiful there
> Chapelle des Pénitents - Google Maps


On the latest series of Chateau DIY there were some stunning views shown looking down on the town from Château Doux Doux up on the hill.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Just back from our latest trip. Much easier now Mrs FBB has also retired.

We took in the Loire (visited my elderly aunt at the same time), les Cevennes, Aveyron (our main focus this trip), Lot and Charente (although really just to visit some old friends).

What did we learn? Well, for us, we ruled out - 

Loire (I have been visiting it all my life with family there)
Cevennes, beautiful, but too hilly and rocky plus too wooded and touristic.
Lot, not ruled out, but only the area next to Aveyron (east of Cahors)
Charente (and HV/Dordogne) - we decided this is not for us. Great to visit, but, for us, not to live. What particularly annoyed me was in Périgueux. People heard our accent and switched to English. NO! In France I speak French!! Our friends in Charente have great communities with things to do, but it's all very ex-pat.

Aveyron, now this is an area of interest, around the area of Villefranche de Rouergue

We will focus on towns and villages around Villefranche and will visit again in July to see life at the height of summer there. We will also revisit Corrèze and Puy de Dome. I still have a feeling that Corrèze is where we'll end up. No logic, just an instinct.


----------



## boilerman

Thanks FBB, glad you had a good trip. A bit too warm for me down there, but it's what you get used ti I suppose


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

boilerman said:


> Thanks FBB, glad you had a good trip. A bit too warm for me down there, but it's what you get used ti I suppose


Our idea is that if it gets too hot in the middle of the summer, we'll go off north on hols and visit family and friends in cooler climes.

Another bonus of this area is that the winters are colder due to the slightly higher altitude.


----------



## ko12

Depending on what size town/village you may be comfortable with, you might find Villefranche (not far from the much bigger Villefranche-de-Rouergue) of interest. Or maybe some of the villages in the vicinity of VdR.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

ko12 said:


> Depending on what size town/village you may be comfortable with, you might find Villefranche (not far from the much bigger Villefranche-de-Rouergue) of interest. Or maybe some of the villages in the vicinity of VdR.


Would that be Villefranche-de-Panat?


----------



## ko12

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Would that be Villefranche-de-Panat?


No. Sorry, I meant Villeneuve (not Villefranche): 








Villeneuve d'Aveyron - Aveyron.com


Villeneuve est la première bastide du Rouergue construite à l’initiative de Raymond VII de Toulouse. Elle vient se greffer, en 1231, autour d’un monastère du XI° siècle fondé par Ozil […]



aveyron.com


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

ko12 said:


> No. Sorry, I meant Villeneuve (not Villefranche):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villeneuve d'Aveyron - Aveyron.com
> 
> 
> Villeneuve est la première bastide du Rouergue construite à l’initiative de Raymond VII de Toulouse. Elle vient se greffer, en 1231, autour d’un monastère du XI° siècle fondé par Ozil […]
> 
> 
> 
> aveyron.com


Ah, OK. 

In fact it's Villeneuve that we are more interested in.


----------



## paulmlemay

travertine said:


> I like your criteria. Have you considered south of the Dordogne in the Lot. Fewer Brits I believe, similar but paler limestone generally used with terracotta tiled roofs, the circular towers have been substituted with square towers (for the pigeons), good soils, varied agriculture, lots of forest, undulating uplands through to wide shallow valleys and expansive vineyards.


I lived in the Lot countryside for five years, highly recommend. Not many tourists, gorgeous hills.


----------



## papaia

Not that I know much about France, but my wife is originally from Auvergne (Aurillac, to be more specific), and the area is gorgeous. If it wasn't for my sea/ocean proximity, as a qualifying criteria for retirement, Polminhac, for example, would have been a little place I would not have minded moving to (house and garden), in the proximity of a very cute castle, the Pesteils one. I am pretty sure there are tons like this, so use just as a sample ...


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

We've been analysing or last trip and are finally narrowing things down.

We understand that we may stumble upon something ideal elsewhere, but we are now focussed on Correze (east of the A20, centre to south) and the northern part of Aveyron.

We're going down again in July to test the areas out during the summer season.


----------



## ko12

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> We've been analysing or last trip and are finally narrowing things down.
> 
> We understand that we may stumble upon something ideal elsewhere, but we are now focussed on Correze (east of the A20, centre to south) and the northern part of Aveyron.
> 
> We're going down again in July to test the areas out during the summer season.


Figeac might also be of interest.


----------



## eairicbloodaxe

ko12 said:


> Figeac might also be of interest.


Figeac is a really lovely place. We visit often for lunch as we have friends nearby.

Kind regards



Ian


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

ko12 said:


> Figeac might also be of interest.


Yes. I know Figeac a bit from old, having toured there with my rugby club back in the 1970s.
🏉


----------



## wvdthree

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> We've been analysing or last trip and are finally narrowing things down.
> 
> We understand that we may stumble upon something ideal elsewhere, but we are now focussed on Correze (east of the A20, centre to south) and the northern part of Aveyron.
> 
> We're going down again in July to test the areas out during the summer season.


When you say "northern Aveyron" where specifically are you considering? Espalion,Entraygues sur Truyere, Saint Geniez d'Olt, Aubrac, those areas?????


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

wvdthree said:


> When you say "northern Aveyron" where specifically are you considering? Espalion,Entraygues sur Truyere, Saint Geniez d'Olt, Aubrac, those areas?????


Basically, draw a line from Villefranche to Rodez, then look north.

That said, Villefranche to Rodez is a preferred area but we are looking at Marcillac-Vallon to Conques as well.


----------



## wvdthree

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Basically, draw a line from Villefranche to Rodez, then look north.
> 
> That said, Villefranche to Rodez is a preferred area but we are looking at Marcillac-Vallon to Conques as well.


That's a nice area. I've stayed during several vacations a few kilometers from Marcillac Vallon in Fontcoussergues. And north of Villefranche you have Figeac. I have "really" enjoyed the areas a bit NE of Rodez I mentioned including Espalion,Entraygues sur Truyere, Saint Geniez d'Olt, Aubrac. A bit remote....ish but beautiful.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

wvdthree said:


> That's a nice area. I've stayed during several vacations a few kilometers from Marcillac Vallon in Fontcoussergues. And north of Villefranche you have Figeac. I have "really" enjoyed the areas a bit NE of Rodez I mentioned including Espalion,Entraygues sur Truyere, Saint Geniez d'Olt, Aubrac. A bit remote....ish but beautiful.


The remoteness is something want want to look at. There may be a trade-off.


----------



## ko12

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Basically, draw a line from Villefranche to Rodez, then look north.
> 
> That said, Villefranche to Rodez is a preferred area but we are looking at Marcillac-Vallon to Conques as well.


Lovely part of the world ( I would say that since we live 7km from Marcillac). Clairvaux (Clairvaux-d'Aveyron, about 12km from Marcillac) is well worth a look. Between Marcillac & Conques, Saint-Cyprien-sur-Dourdou is also worth a look. Conques is lovely, but who wants to live in a goldfish bowl?


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

ko12 said:


> Lovely part of the world ( I would say that since we live 7km from Marcillac). Clairvaux (Clairvaux-d'Aveyron, about 12km from Marcillac) is well worth a look. Between Marcillac & Conques, Saint-Cyprien-sur-Dourdou is also worth a look. Conques is lovely, but who wants to live in a goldfish bowl?


Ah, interesting.

Is there any noise from the airport?


----------



## ko12

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Ah, interesting.
> 
> Is there any noise from the airport?


Not that I know of, and I doubt it. In any case, there are only about 20 flights per *week. *The flight path (arrival) is often over Bourran (Rodez), in the opposite direction, and occasionally over St. Christophe. Departures usually bank rapidly to head North to Paris/Brussels/London/Dublin (the latter two usually two flights/week just for a couple of months in the summer).


----------

